# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ست کردن value یکسان بین دو document library

## padina

سلام


مشکل من:
دو تا document library دارم که روی یکی ورک فلو ست شده که اگر سندی تایید شد به document library دیگه فرستاده شه

چیزی که من می خوام اینه که document اولی یه id داره و من می خوام دقیقا همین id برای اون سند تو document بعدی هم باشه

راهی که من رفتم یکیش از طریق spd بود که set value رو انتخاب کردم که جواب نداد و id رو 0 ست می کرد
راه دوم ایجادproject view بین این دو تا id بود که اونم نمی دونم چرا جواب نمی ده و null برمی گردونه



البته درست کردن lookup برای بقیه document ها درست کار می کنه ولی برای این که به صورت work flow این کار رو انجام بده یعنی بیاد همون id رو خودش ست کنه نه

----------


## amin1softco

دوست عزیز اگر به رفرنس نگاه کنید متوجه خواهید شد که این مشخصه از نوع فقط خواندنی است !!! پس شما به صورت دستی نمی توانید آنرا تغییر دهید ... ولی راه سادش به نظرم اینه که یک ستون جدید اضافه کنید با نامدلخواه مثلاً myID و اطلاعات را در اون ذخیره کنید . و ازش در مراحل بعدی استفاده کنید.
ID Read-only property that represents the ID of the current list.
اگر از شرپوینت 2010 استفاده می کنید یک خصوصیت به نام document ID  وجود داره که دقیقاً مفهومش همینه یعنی ID که به یک عنصر نسبت داده می شه در تمام لیست ها یکسان است.



> When we turn on the feature Document ID which is at site collection level scoped feature every document uploaded in site collection gets document ID associated with it.
> 
> 
> The advantage is even if you move a document from one location to another location throughout site collection, ID of document remains the same. This gives us an advantage over a broken link URLs for the documents.


+

----------


## padina

ممنون
من از document id استفاده کردم ولی وقتی یه سند با ورک فلو به document دیگه فرستاده میشه،document id اون که تغییر می کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من که اینو نمی خوام :اشتباه: 
اون myid که شما گفتید و من می خوام incremental  و unique باشه،اینو چه جوری انجام باید بدم؟؟؟؟

----------


## amin1softco

مطمئن هستید که مراحل را درست انجام دادید من زیاد سرعت 2010 برام جالب نیست تستش نکردم !!! ولی بر حسب چیزایی که نوشته نباید این اتفاق بیافته.
ولی برای myID وارد تنظیمات کتابخانه بشید و یک ستون جدید به کتاب خانه اضافه کنید با نام myid و خودتون با workflow تنظیماتش را انجام بدید مثلاً spd با setvalue می شه تنظیمش کرد .

----------


## padina

سلام،بله مطمئنم روی چند تا library هم این تست رو انجام دادم و به همین صورت بود!!!
من چه جوری با spd یه id که incremental و unique باشه میتونم درست کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amin1softco

سئوال اول این بود 



> چیزی که من می خوام اینه که document *اولی یه id داره و من می خوام دقیقا همین id برای اون سند تو document بعدی* هم باشه
> 
> راهی که من رفتم یکیش از طریق spd بود که set value رو انتخاب کردم که جواب نداد و id رو 0 ست می کرد


خوب وقتی id لیست اول را با ورک فلو ست شده بدست بیارید می تونید در لیست دوم در ستون myid درجش کنید مگه نه ؟
البته در شرپوینت 2010 فک کنم راه های بهتری وجود داشته باشه 

1. Ribbon -> List Settings 2. Access column Settings for your non-ID Column. 3. Check the "Enforce Unique Values" box.

اینجا رو هم ببنید

----------

